# Verdi's Requiem from Moscow



## SenaJurinac

Verdi
April 26, 2018

Tchaikovsky Concert Hall

State Symphonу Capella of Russia
Conductor - Valery Polyansky
Yelena Yevseyeva (soprano)
Lyudmila Kuznetsova (mezzo-soprano)
Sergey Drobyshevsky (tenor)
Ruslan Rozyev (bass)

Video link: http://www.meloman.ru/concert/verdi-26-04-2018/


----------

